# BBQ Central Raffle



## LarryWolfe (Aug 19, 2007)

BBQ Central Labor Day Raffle


*You can win this!* 



CLICK  *HERE* to enter today!!!


*"GRAND PRIZE"* - *Primo XL Oval Grill/Smoker (grill only) furnished by  *Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings LLC *

*"Runner Up Prizes" *3 - $35  * Texas Pepper Jelly* Gift Certificates,  *Reverend Marvins Gourmet BBQ Sauce*, *Billy Bar Grill Cleaners*, *Swamp Sauce* and Suzie Q's Santa Maria Gift Pack (donated by Helen Paradise).  More sponsors and prizes will be added as they are received.  Thank you to all the very generous donations from our Sponsors and Board Members! 

*2007 BBQ Central Labor Day Raffle Rules*. 

1. Entry fee is $25 per raffle ticket for the chance to win XL Primo Grill (grill only), w/shipping and handling*.      

2. Your entry fees * MUST BE paid no later than Friday, 31 August 2007. 
* 
3. The drawing will take place live via LIVE VIDEO STREAM on BBQ Central over the Labor Day weekend.  Exact date and time to be determined  

4. An individual can purchase no more than 5 tickets (at discounted rate of $20 each).  If more than five are purchased your excess funds will NOT be refunded. 

5. Grand Prize winner of the Primo Grill is not eligible to win additional prizes if their name is drawn again.  

6. When entering into this raffle and upon paying your entry fee you release Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings, Greg Rempe (BBQ Central Administrator), sponsors or makers of sponsored products of any liability or responsibility. 

7. Rules and prizes are subject to change without notice, but is not anticipated.

8. Entry fees can be paid at *[url]www.WolfeRub.com*[/url] .  Click on the "Win a Free Primo" in the navigation bar.  Read the rules and then hit the "add to cart", select the number of tickets you want to purchase and then checkout. 

9. There is a minimum quota of raffle tickets that must be sold in order to give away the Primo Grill.  If the minimum quota is not met by the deadline, your entry fees will be refunded.  This is not anticipated.


*NOTE* 

Grand Prize includes XL Primo Grill and S&H.  *However, due to unforeseen circumstances (ie, out of Country shipments, Air Freight, specialized delivery, excessive stairs, or anything determined by shipping carrier to cause additional costs) minimal additional shipping charges may apply, and would be your responsibility.  This is NOT anticipated but may apply under certain circumstances.   

CLICK  *HERE* to enter today!!!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay guys we're getting to where we need to be! As of this morning we have 24 entries, 10 more and it's a success and someone is guaranteed to win a Primo XL Oval Ceramic Grill/Smoker!!!  

Go to www.wolferub.com to enter for your chance to win today! All entries must be received by 31 August 2007!  

Thanks everyone for your participation and good luck!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

Larry,
You can count me in before the deadline.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry,
> You can count me in before the deadline.



Thanks Cliff!  PM me how many tickets you're entering please!!


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in for one ticket.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I'm in for one ticket.



Got it Lawrence!!  Thank you sir!!  Come on the rest of you!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2007)

Received a couple more yesterday!  We still need a few more!!!

Enter the Raffle here today!

www.wolferub.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2007)

ok I'll enter.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok I'll enter.



Thanks for your support Jim!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll be happy if I win the Rev Marvins


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2007)

We're getting close, but still need more entries!!


Enter the Raffle here today!

www.wolferub.com


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2007)

How many more!  Use exact numbers!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> How many more!  Use exact numbers!!



8


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2007)

Only 7 days left to enter the BBQ Central Raffle and your chance to win a Primo XL Oval Kamado Smoker and Grill !!  We need at least 8 more entries to make this a success!!!

Go to www.wolferub.com to enter today!!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 25, 2007)

Larry, I will send you a check. Count me in. It will be mailed Monday.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2007)

5 Days left to enter the BBQ Central Labor Day Raffle and we still need 5 tickets.  I have 4 people that have told me they're going to enter but I haven't received their entry fees yet.  Please let me know if you still plan on entering.  Thanks!!

Go to www.wolferub.com for details on the raffle and to enter!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2007)

[smilie=bump.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry Larry. I just blew all my play dough last weekend. And with Oinktoberfest coming up, low dough, no dough.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2007)

3 days left!  We need 3 more entries plus the 7 that people pm'd me to hold for them!!!!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 28, 2007)

* 

  7......SEVEN??????

Sheeeet people...don't be makin' me call JB's people down on ya!      I dun seen them in h is pool hall....they be a rough lookin bunch!!!!!!!*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2007)

2 days left if anyone else wants to enter!!  www.wolferub.com


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 29, 2007)

Did you get my check?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Did you get my check?



Yes Nick I received it!!  Thanks!

Anyone else interested in entering the Raffle, tomorrow is the last day!!!

Go to www.wolferub.com to enter today!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 30, 2007)

BTW...the raffle will be held on Saturday @ 10am EST on BBQ Central TV


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 31, 2007)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO ENTER THE BBQ CENTRAL RAFFLE!  

GRAND PRIZE IS AN PRIMO XL OVAL KAMADO

ENTER TODAY AT WWW.WOLFERUB.COM


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 31, 2007)

Larry,
Did you get mine?


----------

